# Slow paying claim on house insurance.



## Carolina (16 Aug 2007)

I won't name the insurance company but I had a claim for house insurance following a storm 9 months ago. Claims adjuster agreed the damage the next day. I submitted an estimate (13K) and it was accepted. So far so good.

Then they took 3 months to issue a cheque. The cheque was only for 85% of the amount. They said they were retaining some of the amount until the restorative work was complete so that they could see receipts for work carried out and inspect the results. I told them if they didn't pay me in full I would not consider the claim settled and would ask my builders to let me know whenever they discovered any additional costs as they did their work. They accepted this in writing.

Anyhow, here I am 9 months after the storm, receipts submitted and I am still owed 2K. I have written several letters to them, called them on many occasions and even met a claims manager in their offices at one point. They are asking me now to arrange with the claims adjuster for another site visit so he can inspect my builders work.

This process must have cost them a fortune. It has certainly wasted my time and money. Naturally they have lost my custom. This policy was paid up for 40 years without any claim other than the odd broken window.

Is this normal carry-on for home insurance claims? I don't doubt they are going to pay me eventually because they told me in writing they would 9 months ago. Would it not have been easier to cut me a cheque on day 1?


----------



## Ravima (16 Aug 2007)

it is not at all unusual for the insurer to retain some money until all work has been completed. When the work is complete, their loss adjuster shoudl inspect and if he is happy, sign off on the claim and you get your money.

You can always follow the complaints procedure under your policy, as detailed in the policy.


----------



## MichaelBurke (16 Aug 2007)

The prcedure sounds normal, but the time frame sounds rediculious.


----------



## Carolina (17 Aug 2007)

OK so it is normal procedure. My apologies for whinging. I'm still a bit puzzled by the process. Why not just give me the money?


----------



## ailbhe (18 Aug 2007)

it's so they can be sure that you've actually spent the money on the house. I'm sure some people would cut corners and keep some of the cash aside for other purposes. By holding a portion of the money back they can make sure that the money is being spent in the correct manner.


----------



## dee06 (21 Aug 2007)

what I find really curious is this: _" They are asking me now to arrange with the claims adjuster for another site visit so he can inspect my builders work."_

Surely that is their own look out, sure it's their own claims adjuster, they are paying him, not you?  Point this out to them.
_ 

_


----------



## LUFC (21 Aug 2007)

What are you trying to say??

Insurance company will get their loss adjuster to have final look to make sure work is completed. It just means arranging a time that suits the insured.

Dont offer advice if your unsure what your talking about.


----------



## sandyg (21 Aug 2007)

The Insurance Company pay the loss adjuster who does a reinspection of your property and once he is satisfied that the work is completed and as agreed he will then request your Insurance company release the retention held.


----------



## dee06 (21 Aug 2007)

LUFC said:


> What are you trying to say??
> 
> Insurance company will get their loss adjuster to have final look to make sure work is completed. It just means arranging a time that suits the insured.
> 
> Dont offer advice if your unsure what your talking about.


 
Charming response LUFC.  I am sure of what I'm talking about.

What the poster said was that '_*They* are asking *me *now to arrange with the claims adjuster for another site visit' . _

In any claims situation I've handled the insurer instructs the loss adjuster to make arrangements with the insured to inspect the premises. That instruction to inspect does not come from not the insured.

Maybe it's a misunderstanding about the way this post is phrased .....but that's the way it reads to me.
That they should be contacting the loss adjuster and telling him/her to contact the insured. In other words, they are being lazy.


----------



## Carolina (22 Aug 2007)

ailbhe said:


> it's so they can be sure that you've actually spent the money on the house. I'm sure some people would cut corners and keep some of the cash aside for other purposes. By holding a portion of the money back they can make sure that the money is being spent in the correct manner.


I spent the claims money on repairing the damage but I would have thought it was my right to do as I pleased with the money. I guess it reduces the insurance company's claims if they oblige claimants to prove that all money claimed has been spent as requested. I ensured that this request led to a higher claim than originally submitted.



dee06 said:


> That they should be contacting the loss adjuster and telling him/her to contact the insured. In other words, they are being lazy.


Yes that's what I felt. I rang them and asked them to deal directly with their own claims adjustor. I also told them I thought everyone's time was being wasted with this process and they agreed to just send me a cheque without waiting for some chap to come around to my house and make sure it was all repainted correctly.


----------

